# Cheesy chicken breast?



## SodiumPentathol (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! My fiance has asked if I could pretty pretty please try to find a recipe similar to something his mom used to make. I'm hoping you guys can help. Apparently she used to slice a pocket in chicken breast and stuff in cheddar cheese, then bread and bake the chicken. Anyone know of something similar that I could make for him? Any thoughts are helpful!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, you could just do like his mom did.

Stick a sharp paring knife into the side of a chicken breast and cut a pocket using a fan motion so that the pocket is bigger than the hole. Stick your finger into it and make it larger but don't break through.

Stuff it with a lot of cheese.  When it melts is sort of shrinks.  Shredded works pretty well.

Coat the chicken in flour, then seasoned eggs, then seasoned crumbs and either bake in an oiled baking pan at 350 or spray with Pam and put on a rack over a cookie sheet at 450.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 19, 2011)

Good tip on the fan motion. I had to think on it, but then the light bulb went off. I always wondered what kept all the stuffings from oozing out.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to DC, Sodium!  You will love it!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot to add that you might need to toothpick the slit closed.

Oh, and use good cheese!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

You could also butterfly the chicken breast without cutting all the way through, and then pound it to about 1/4 inch thickness. Do it carefully so that it doesn't tear.

Then, put your cheese mix into the center, fold the sides in and then the bottom and top. Place it onto a greased pan, with the seam on each chicken piece down, so it seals while cooking.

Change the filling and you have a completely different meal! Sweet and sour is awesome this way.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 20, 2011)

I think this could/should be an entire thread of its own "Chicken Stuffings." I love to hear what other people use and everyone loves a good Phood Foto.


----------



## SodiumPentathol (Jul 20, 2011)

I made them last night  kept it simple and just jammed the suckers full of cheddar then breaded them with bread crumbs, garlic powder, s&p, and a bit of parmesan. Took a bit longer to cook than we expected but came out AMAZING! Thanks for the tip about fanning the blade to make the pocket bigger


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 20, 2011)

I have done the cheese thing before.. it all ended up oozing out. Still tasted good though, that's what counts, right?


----------



## SodiumPentathol (Jul 20, 2011)

We used the fan motion to make a bigger pouch, then folded the top edge down to cover the hole and secured it with toothpicks. Some bubbled out still, but not too badly.


----------



## Kuehnd (Aug 6, 2011)

I had a dinner party the other night and stuffed the chicken with goat cheese and arugula. Mix the goat cheese with minced garlic, salt & pepper the breads. Stuff the chicken pockets with goat cheese mixture  and arugula. Pinch closed. Fry 4 min. Each side in olive oil. Add 3/4 cups of chicken stock and cook another 10 minutes. Excellent, everyone loved it !


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

Easy to see why congrats and good morning from North Wales


----------



## chopper (Aug 7, 2011)

Never thought to stuff chicken with anything other than Swiss and ham. I saw some rolled and tied chicken breasts in the meat case at the grocery that had cheese and asparagus in them. They looked good. Has anyone done something like this?  Maybe fan-cutting the breast and adding broccoli with the cheddar cheese would be good too!


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kuehnd said:


> I had a dinner party the other night and stuffed the chicken with goat cheese and arugula. Mix the goat cheese with minced garlic, salt & pepper the breads. Stuff the chicken pockets with goat cheese mixture  and arugula. Pinch closed. Fry 4 min. Each side in olive oil. Add 3/4 cups of chicken stock and cook another 10 minutes. Excellent, everyone loved it !



Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## SodiumPentathol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm toying the idea with stuffing the breasts with the cheese and spinach mixture we use for lasagna... Yum yum yum!


----------



## mrs.mom (Aug 8, 2011)

chopper said:


> Never thought to stuff chicken with anything other than Swiss and ham. I saw some rolled and tied chicken breasts in the meat case at the grocery that had cheese and asparagus in them. They looked good. Has anyone done something like this?  Maybe fan-cutting the breast and adding broccoli with the cheddar cheese would be good too!


*I usually slice the chicken breast into thin slices by using a sharp knife. I flat the slices and make them more thin by pressing on them with my finger tips. I then place a slice of cheddar cheese or mozzarella cheese on top and then roll both of them. I then pierce a toothpick at the end to prevent the slices from rolling back. Then dip the chicken rolls in eggs followed by flour then bread crumbs. At last I deep fry them in sunflower oil.*


----------



## chopper (Aug 8, 2011)

mrs.mom said:
			
		

> I usually slice the chicken breast into thin slices by using a sharp knife. I flat the slices and make them more thin by pressing on them with my finger tips. I then place a slice of cheddar cheese or mozzarella cheese on top and then roll both of them. I then pierce a toothpick at the end to prevent the slices from rolling back. Then dip the chicken rolls in eggs followed by flour then bread crumbs. At last I deep fry them in sunflower oil.



The tooth pics are a good idea. The chicken in the store was tied, but I don't always have the string on hand. Thanks!


----------



## mrs.mom (Aug 8, 2011)

chopper said:


> The tooth pics are a good idea. The chicken in the store was tied, but I don't always have the string on hand. Thanks!


Try this one. It is very easy and turns out great!!


----------

